# Electrobraid?



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I am interested in fencing in about one acre of land, and thought this fence sounded interesting. does anyone have any experience with it? My area is kind of urban: there are farms on my road, but also just houses. Our second acre, on the road side, is a pond and our house.
Surrounding he acre I want to fence are woods: where my neighbor's woods borders ours, I would probably have to use something different. Right now that side is round pen pipe fencing. Eventually,I would like to install a wooden fence with electric backup, but not before next year. Has anyone ever used this fence, and if so, what do you think of it? Thanks! 
*Electric Fencing For Horses – About ElectroBraid®*


_(click question to drop down answer)_
What is ElectroBraid® Horse Fence?
What does it look like?
Why is it new and different?
Traditional electric horse fence uses small diameter steel wires, which are hard for horses to see. The ropes of ElectroBraid® are highly visible. ElectroBraid® can absorb the energy of a panicked horse and will typically bounce the horse back into its pasture with no harm to horse or fence.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just installed electrobraid a bit over 1.5 acres mostly on trees, in the woods. I love it so far. It was very easy to put up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

We have it and love it ! Horses have busted the tape fence but not this stuff !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have it and love it! Its so easy to put up and decently easy to keep up with. I tighten mine every few months to keep it nice looking. Only downside so far is when we had a bad ice storm it was weighed down BAD.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Electrobraid is a high quality product that will hold up in wind and sun for 25 years or more. It is very strong and can be tensioned to the point that it will pull your corner posts over if they are not properly braced. After I used a cheaper imitation I convinced a friend to try it and his fence is doing very well 15 years later.

The only real downside to Electrobraid is the copper filaments require you to use brass connections when splicing the rope and when attaching power leads. If you want something slightly less fussy, you can buy premium electric rope from Premier. https://www.premier1supplies.com/pages/electrified-rope-comparison.html If you go with one of the Premier products, I strongly suggest you limit your choices to either Intellibraid or Endurasoft.

Premier also has a fine line of fence chargers and everything else you need to build a fence. I use their electrified netting for my chickens, and in two years no weasel, raccoon, coyote, fox, bear or other creature has dared to challenge it, in spite of multiple horror stories from people around us.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If perimeter fencing, our dept of ag. recommends wire and past experience has taught me it is best for perimeter fencing. The ribbon is prone to friction on the insulators when windy and that is when breakage can happen. I use stout wire and tie the odd bright streamer to it. Horses know where the wire is, they can sense the electricity from a good 20' away. My Shetland proved it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not "totally" horse safe, but I don't believe any type of fence is. We've had two horses kick at a horse on the other side of the electrobraid with their hind legs (separate occasions, several months apart). After the kick, the leg was on the other side of the fence, at which point both horses ran forward and the strong and rope-like quality of the fence caused a deep rope-burn like injury on both horses before the fence snapped. Both horses were injured just below the hock in front of the leg. Each horse took about two months to heal, but did recover completely with just a small scar. 
We never had that happen with regular electric fence tape, because it broke more easily.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> It's not "totally" horse safe, but I don't believe any type of fence is.


That's sure true. If a horse panics for some reason and runs into a fence, which is worse: a fence that breaks and lets the horse escape or one that is so strong that it risks injury to the horse? Given the size, speed, and strength of horses, most types of fences can potentially fail by both injuring the horse and letting it get out anyway.

I think a high-quality electrified rope fence is the best compromise of visibility, containment, economy and maintenance of all types of fence. My horses spend their summer months in a pasture fenced with smooth bare steel electric wire. They have ten acres to roam, they know where the boundaries are, and they are away from the highway.

At one time or another over the last 17 years I have had nine different horses on my property, including my own two. I have never had a fence injury. I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone know if electro braid type fencing needs special insulators for t posts since it is thicker than traditional hot wire?


----------

